# Schriftart beim Ausdruck unter Mozilla



## tim&struppi (28. August 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,
habe diesen Beitrag schon einmal geschrieben, finde ihn aber nicht mehr im Forum (?).
Deshalb stelle ich ihn noch einmal ein.
Ich benutze Suse 9.1 und als E-Mail Programm Mozilla. Mein Drucker ist ein Epson c84.
Nun zu meinem Problem.
Möchte ich eine E-Mail ausdrucken, erschein diese unter Vorschau mit einer ganz normalen Schrift.
Klicke ich aber den Butoon Druck an, geht zuerst einmal ein kleines Druckerfenster auf, mit dem ich einen PostScript Drucker auswählen kann, z.B.  PostScipt/default, PostScript/epson_c84.
Egal, welchen Drucker ich wähle, beim klick auf Ausdruck geht ein neues Druckerfenster auf, bei dem ich noch mehr Einstellungen wählen kann. Dort habe ich CUPS und auch andere Drucksystem ausprobiert, letzendlich druckt mir der Drucker das Mail in einer gänzlich anderen Schrift aus. Als Beispiel habe ich die Schriftart als Bild mal angehängt.
Nirgens finde ich unter Mozilla eine Möglichkeit, diese Schrift zu ändern.
Weiß jemand von euch Rat ?


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

wenn du SuSE hast, wie sieht dann die Testseite von YaST aus? Kommt die richtig aus dem Drucker?

Also die Einstellungen die du suchst sind nicht in Mozilla zu machen, sondern an deinem Drucksystem (CUPS o.ä)


----------



## tim&struppi (28. August 2004)

Hallole,

drucke ich eine Testseite unter Yast aus, stimmt diese. Ebenso unter OpenOffice. Wenn ich verschiedene Schriften in OpenOffice schreibe, werden diese exakt so ausgedruckt (egal ob Arial oder irgenteine andere Fantasieschrift ). Nur unter Mozilla Mail und auch Mozilla selbst bekomme ich diese oben abgebildete Schrift.
Das einzigste, was mich wundert, das unter Mozilla zwei Druckmenüs erscheinen. Unter Open Office bekomme ich nur das "große" Druckmenü gezeigt mit CUPS. Kann es sein, das das irgentwie mit diesem PostScript zusammenhängt ?
Wie könnte ich mozilla so einstellen, das ebenso wie bei OpenOffice nur ein Druckermenü erscheint.
Als Alternative bleibt nur das deinstallieren von mozilla und anschließend wieder einspielen, denn ich habe sonst keine Ideen mehr.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## catzecarlo (1. September 2004)

*Mozilla bei SUSE 9.1*

Hallo Comic-Fan,

habe gleiches bei meiner SuSE 9.1. Drucken in Kontact ist OK.
Mozilla und Firebird & Thunderbird bringen Kyrillisch. Ich will aber deutsche Zeichen.
...und komme auch nicht weiter


----------



## tim&struppi (5. September 2004)

Hallo
habe das Problem gefunden. Laut Beschreibung ist es ein Bug in der Mozilla Version bis 1.7.x

Der Link, wie man es beheben kann ist folgender:


http://portal.suse.com/sdb/de/2004/07/pohletz_mozilla_fonts.html 

Tschau 
Michael


----------



## catzecarlo (5. September 2004)

*Mozzila DruckProblem*

DANKE Struppi,

war voller Erfolg, jetzt läuft Mozilla auch noch rund. Thunderbird hat ich vorher schon korrigiert.


----------

